# Has 2008



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*Thanks, Rob!*

We appreciate your assistance. And thanks to Michael Bush for agreeing to come & teach at HAS 2008. -Danno


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

Can we get a rough draft of the agenda? We'll be there regardless--just curious.


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*the draft agenda will be posted on the website very soon*

they are finalizing the last few speakers now...thanks for your interest! We sure hope to see you there. Over 150 classes!!! -Danno


----------

